
Charlie Rose Interviews Paul Graham [video] - ccc3
http://techcrunch.com/disrupt/video/watch/id/Vkc3dnMjprA5pSXVul65bhBfVkI2VtQ_/
======
andrewhillman
Great interview. Love how PG is so honest and doesn't pretend to have all the
answers.

